# !Buddy Keys!



## Gnadelwarz (8. Juli 2008)

Status:
Buddy Keys Aktiv.

Wollt ihr  einen Buddy key suchen dann tut es bitte hier in diesem Thread.

Wer einen buddy key anbieten will soll dies auch hier Tun.

Bedingung: Keine Verlosung, kein Verkauf oder Handel mit den Keys gegen andere Keys etc.

Wer einen Key anbietet schreibt: Biete Key
Wer einen Key sucht der schreibt: Suche Key

Direkt am Anfang seines Posts. Kontaktaufnahme bitte über PM. Posts mit anderem Inhalt werden gelöscht. 
Wer einen Key erfolgreich bekommen bzw. weiter gegeben hat Editiert seinen Post dementsprechend mit:
Key bekommen.
Key vergeben.
Diese posts werden dann gegebenenfalls entfernt um die Übersicht zu behalten.
Nochmals: Keine Werbung. Und denkt an unsere schöne Netiquette: http://www.buffed.de/page/97

Update: Buddy Keys sind jetzt weitestgehend Aktiviert.


----------



## etmundi (9. Juli 2008)

Namaste

Suche Key


----------



## Validus (9. Juli 2008)

suche key


----------



## Hotayal (9. Juli 2008)

suche key


----------



## syion (9. Juli 2008)

suche key


----------



## Jack Black (9. Juli 2008)

suche key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## hm.Psycho (9. Juli 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## IrazE (9. Juli 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Greys (12. Juli 2008)

suche einen key =)


----------



## Aico (12. Juli 2008)

key erhalten. *freu*


----------



## Megor (12. Juli 2008)

Hat sich erledigt.
Blizzard hat mit Wotlk alles richtig gemacht, also werde ich bei WoW bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zinne (12. Juli 2008)

Suche Key!


----------



## Kahadan (12. Juli 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Chrissis (12. Juli 2008)

suche Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (12. Juli 2008)

Suche auch einen Key !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre toll wenn einer einen übrig hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Greez Cyber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eragonos (12. Juli 2008)

suche key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffit (12. Juli 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Gugges (12. Juli 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## zorakh55 (12. Juli 2008)

key erhalten...

Hat wohl keiner einen key  zu vergeben xD


----------



## Clive (12. Juli 2008)

suche key


----------



## rydal (12. Juli 2008)

suche key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wäre nett wenn einer einen übrig hat ^^


----------



## BeneXVI (12. Juli 2008)

Suche Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PawBunny (12. Juli 2008)

Suche Key!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darni13 (13. Juli 2008)

suche Key


----------



## Nelia (13. Juli 2008)

Suche auch einen Key ^^. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## bluewizard (13. Juli 2008)

suche einen key. 
würde mich total freuen


----------



## PogoMike (13. Juli 2008)

suche key
wehre echt nett, wenn mir jemand ein geben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genin (13. Juli 2008)

suche key

wäre echt nett

mfg genin


----------



## Itarus (13. Juli 2008)

Suche Key!


----------



## mastergamer (13. Juli 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## votex0815 (13. Juli 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Vanevil (14. Juli 2008)

suche Key

würde mich sehr freuen !

mfg Evil


----------



## PJam93 (14. Juli 2008)

Suche auch einen Key weil ich mir noch unsicher bin weil man viel Poestives und Negatives hört und ich mir selber ein Bild davon machen würde.


----------



## Fachten (14. Juli 2008)

suche key


----------



## yilmo (14. Juli 2008)

Suche einen Key,wäre sehr dankbar (:


----------



## Symatry (14. Juli 2008)

Na endlich kann man das Spiel testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Leute bin auf der Suche nach einem Key! 

Wäre sehr dankbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PM an mich 
MFG


----------



## MahaGoonie (14. Juli 2008)

*SUCHE KEY!!*

Hi Leute!

Ich gehöre schon zur älteren Generation von Gamern und tue mich deshalb immer schwer, mich spontan für ein Spiel zu entscheiden. Hatte mich auch schon für die Beta angemeldet, hat aber leider nicht geklappt :-( 
Deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand nen Buddy-Key zukommen lassen würde, damit ich die Möglichkeit bekomme, mir die Pro und Cons des Spiels mal persönlich anzusehen und evtl. ne Alternative zu WoW zu finden.

mfg MahaGoonie


----------



## bondKI (15. Juli 2008)

Moin!
Hab in letzter Zeit viel über AoC gehört und w+rde es halt gerne mal antesten(weswegen sollte ich auch sonst hier schreiben?)
Falls es also wirklich so verbuggt sein sollte, würde ich so nicht das Geld aus dem Fenster werfen.

Wer einen Key für mich hat, bitte per PM schicken!

MfG
bondKI


----------



## eaglestar (15. Juli 2008)

TodesNeed auf einen Buddy-Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn noch jemand einen Key zu viel hat würde ich mich darüber freuen, danke!


MfG 8-)


----------



## Pyrodimi (19. Juli 2008)

Biete Key

Sobald verfügbar
Ja da sis haltn Problem die Buddykeys gibts in der Accountverwaltung, solang das nicht freigeschaltet ist wird kaum wer n Key vergeben können


----------



## Validus (19. Juli 2008)

Pyrodimi :=) hast ne CE ???


----------



## SuddenDeath0 (19. Juli 2008)

SUCHE KEY

Würde AoC gerne mal testen!


----------



## Whystler (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe einen passenden nachfolger zu WOW gesucht und bin auf Age of Conan gestoßen.Nur leider kann man das Spiel wohl nur über ?Gästekey? testen.Hat jemand den noch solch ein Key über?

Würde mich sehr freuen

Grüße


----------



## ck007 (20. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Währe super wenn ich auch nen Key bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (20. Juli 2008)

Aocszene.de -> Zweiter Brief des Game Directors

Laut dem Geschreibsel von Gaute Godager sollten die Buddy Keys schon aktiviert sein.



> Viele von euch haben uns gefragt, was denn eigentlich mit den Buddy-Keys los ist. Inzwischen sind wir so weit, dass wir sie aktivieren können. Ab nächster Woche seid ihr also in der Lage, eure Buddy-Keys auch zu verwenden und Freunde zu eurem Spiel einzuladen.


Das ganze wurde am 11 Juli released, also müssten die Keys eigentlich seit dem 16.7 aktiv sein. Ist aber leider bisher nicht der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Account Verwaltung sieht es derzeit wie folgt aus:


> Buddy Programm
> Invite your friends to try the game for 7 days!
> Coming Soon!


Ich hab die "normale" De-Cut Version.

Aber so bald das System freigeschalten wird werde ich wohl ein paar der Keys verteilen. Also bei Interesse einfach PM oder E-Mail an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiddi (20. Juli 2008)

Suche Key 
wollt ma Aoc anspielen ;D


----------



## Partuff (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

auch ich suche ein Key.

Da ich schon oft vor dem Spiel stand und es kaufen wollte, aber dann die teilweise negative Bewertungen von Gamern im hinterkopf hatte, will ich es ertsmal antesten.

Ich will mich sehr gerne von dem Positiven teil des spiels überzeugen. Wenn das wirklich so ein gutes game ist für erwachsene, so würde ich endlich mit WoW aufhören.

Also wer mir eine Chance geben will, ich würde mich erstmal sehr freuen.

Übrigens kennt einer von euch noch die Conan Comics aus den ende 70er anfang 80er?

Die waren Geil. Sowas gibt es heute sehr selten.


----------



## Kapuzimo (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden der seinen Buddy Key noch übrig hat , aber keinen Buddy zur Verfügung hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich biete mich gerne als Buddy an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde mich seeehr drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Kapuzimo


----------



## ~Shákal~ (20. Juli 2008)

*Biete Buddy Key*
------------------------
Schreibt mir eine PM mit eurem Alter und warum ihr spielen wollt und vielleicht eure Erfahrungen mit anderen MMO´s. Schreibt auch eure Hardware dazu, habe keine Lust jemandem den Key zu geben bei dem das Spiel dann später ruckelt und er sich dann darüber aufregt wie schlecht die Performance von AoC ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der jenige , der mich überzeugt bekommt den Key ( Sobald es freigeschaltet wird ). MfG


----------



## KennyKiller (20. Juli 2008)

suche key!


----------



## Galirath (21. Juli 2008)

Suche Key!


----------



## ghostw (21. Juli 2008)

suche key!


----------



## LittleYoschi (21. Juli 2008)

Suche ebenfall nen key ^^


----------



## Numbuk (22. Juli 2008)

hätte gerne auch einen 


wäre echt ein feiner zug


----------



## Emptybook (23. Juli 2008)

http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread...1759#post791759

Hier nochmal der offiziele link 
fals es wenn intteresiert


----------



## Taschendieb (23. Juli 2008)

Suche Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djinto (23. Juli 2008)

OMG...3 euronen für den direkt download? ...iss die funcom ne dirne von firstgate???

...lächerlich. so bekommt man keine interessenten dazu das game auszuprobieren. hoffentlich fahren alle publisher mit so ner politik an die wand. armselig!

vg djinto.

(wollt auch mal 7 tage die trial austesten und mir nen bilsd machen. aber mit dem move is aoc für mich gestorben.)

edit: voll am topic vorbei....sry. *kaffetrink um wachzuwerden*


----------



## Satus (23. Juli 2008)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> *Biete Buddy Key*
> ------------------------
> Schreibt mir eine PM mit eurem Alter und warum ihr spielen wollt und vielleicht eure Erfahrungen mit anderen MMO´s. Schreibt auch eure Hardware dazu, habe keine Lust jemandem den Key zu geben bei dem das Spiel dann später ruckelt und er sich dann darüber aufregt wie schlecht die Performance von AoC ist
> 
> ...




Dem schließe ich mich an - also schreibt mir eine PM wenn Ihr den Key möchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ganz vergessen zu erwähnen , der Download des AoC Clients kostet 3 Euro - dafür bekommt ihr aber auch 3 weitere Tage Spielzeit.

Edit 2 : Um die Keys zu verschicken benötige ich Eure Email Adresse - bitte diese auch in der PM angeben!


----------



## crazy78 (23. Juli 2008)

sry Leute...
hätte normalerweise 5 Keys aber da mein Abo nicht aktiv ist kann ich keine vergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und extra um euch die Keys zugeben wieder nen Monat eintretten hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust.
Sollte ich irgendwann mal wieder AoC spielen geb ich die Keys frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (23. Juli 2008)

Tja,  mein Abo ist abgelaufen und somit kann ich meine Keys nicht vergeben. Good Game Funcom.


----------



## RandallFlag (23. Juli 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Davincico (23. Juli 2008)

Suche Key =)


----------



## (mandi) (23. Juli 2008)

suche auch nen key wenn einer einen über hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke


----------



## Reto (23. Juli 2008)

Hi, suche auch nen Key...

hab keinen bock mehr auf WoW.... AoC sieht sehr nett aus ;-) ach ja bin ein bissle über 18 btw.

cu


----------



## Malariuz (24. Juli 2008)

Suche Key =)


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (24. Juli 2008)

Ich suche auch eine Key da ich mir lieber ein eigenes Bild von dem Spiel machen möchte, und da sich geschmecker ja bekanntlich unterscheidenwill ich lieber selber schaun als mich auf die Foren zu verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tivamor (24. Juli 2008)

suche auch noch einen key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde super gern das spiel testen und warte seit dem es draußen ist auf ne free trail aber da das noch lange dauern könnte hab ich mir gedacht vllt hatt jemand einen key über und ist so nett ihn mir zu geben ^^

da ich aus zeitschriften die AoC getestet haben nich schlau werde da jeder was anderes behauptet möhte ich es gern selbst testen also  bitte bitte bitte brauch nen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yorki88 (24. Juli 2008)

aha, und woher nimmt man die Keys? *hab AoE*


----------



## Tivamor (24. Juli 2008)

weiss ich auch nich yorki88 aber was ich weiss is das im mom nur die leute buddy keys vergeben können die die AoC Collector's Edition haben ^^
die anderen mit der normalen version müssen noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerossi (24. Juli 2008)

yorki88 schrieb:


> aha, und woher nimmt man die Keys? *hab AoE*



Von Age of Empires bekommst du bestimmt keinen Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meinst du allerdings AoC, dann nur wenn du die Collectors Edition hast (vorerst).
Aber wie es bei AoC genau ist weis ich nicht, bei HDRO waren die Buddykeys auf so einem Blatt beigelegt...

Ich würde mich übrigens sehr über einen Key freuen!


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (24. Juli 2008)

suche key


----------



## Davincico (24. Juli 2008)

Suche Key =)


----------



## Ruhrprinz (24. Juli 2008)

Sers..

Also ich hab nicht nur Buddykeys sondern gleich einen ganzen CE/PreOrder Account.
Mit Nashorn, Tasche und sogar ein paar Wochen bezahlte Spielzeit.
meldet euch doch einfach, wer mir den account abnehmen möchte.
Die liebe Zeit fehlt mir einfach für AOC.
Frag doch einfach mal:
ruhrprinz@web.de


----------



## yorki88 (24. Juli 2008)

oh mist.. hab mich verschrieben ^^ ich meinte natürlich AoC X.x


----------



## waven (24. Juli 2008)

Suche Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (24. Juli 2008)

Biete Key

(Und Gnadelwarz nen Duden)


----------



## knapsen (24. Juli 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Biete Key
> 
> (Und Gnadelwarz nen Duden)



... und ich hätte interesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tivamor (24. Juli 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Biete Key



...und ich hätte auch intresse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (24. Juli 2008)

Suche Key...
und zwar sehr dringend...wow macht keinen spaß mehr und diablo2 is nur lueckenfueller ( und das seit jahren^^)
wenn also wer eine woche beschaeftigung fuer mich hat, waere das unmenschlich edel! =)
grueße


----------



## Immortalis (24. Juli 2008)

suche auch key! 
kann man dann aoc downloaden wenn man einen key hat oda wie ist das?
lg=)


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (24. Juli 2008)

suche key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MirkoSt (24. Juli 2008)

Habe auch keys zu vergeben.
Einfach pm schreiben ;-)


----------



## Der der ich bin (25. Juli 2008)

suche key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillikröte (26. Juli 2008)

Suche einen, nach Möglichkeit sogar 2 Keys für Age of Conan.

War schon seit ewigkeiten für die beta angemeldet, hab aber keinen Zugriff bekommen :/

Jetzt würde ich das Game gerne mit nem Kumpel antesten, um zu sehen ob es wirklich so geil ist wie ich es mir vorstelle und vorallem ob es überhaupt flüssig auf meinem PC läuft. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn wer nen Key übrig hat!


----------



## Mordag (26. Juli 2008)

suche key


----------



## Shadowor (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Suche auch schon vergeblich nach einen Key!
Würde es zu gern mal antesten und mir, bei gefallen, auch dann kaufen.
Bitte meldet euch, wenn ihr einen über habt!!!
Danke schon mal im voraus!!!


----------



## Ikku (26. Juli 2008)

ich würde mich da auch mal der suche nach nem key anschliessen...

<<<suche key>>>  ^^


----------



## Smoker77 (26. Juli 2008)

Wenn noch jemand einen Buddy für den Smoker hat, wäre ich Ihm dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bansai2006 (26. Juli 2008)

Könnte auch gleich  mein ACC  inkl. Buddy Keys anbieten ( deutsche Pre Order )


----------



## Atrocis (26. Juli 2008)

SUCHE KEY

Überlege ob ich von WoW auf AoC umsteige, würde aber davor halt gerne testen ^^


----------



## Gorthrok (26. Juli 2008)

Suche Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sofern man da den Client runterladen kann, und nicht noch  von jemandem die CD braucht ^^

mfG
Gorthrok


----------



## KICKASSEZ (26. Juli 2008)

suche key


----------



## ZeroGS (27. Juli 2008)

~hab n key, danke!~


----------



## Bulldøzer (27. Juli 2008)

suche key


----------



## PTK (27. Juli 2008)

hey ich suche auch nen key *gg*
naja wie wärs wenn man sich nicht nur au sdem GIEF MIE KEY anmeldet???


----------



## Schorki (27. Juli 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Geige (27. Juli 2008)

is das ned sinnlos?
6 seiten voll mit suche key und ich glaube keiner von ihnen hat bis jetzt einen erhalten!


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (27. Juli 2008)

suche immernoch key^^


----------



## alaron (27. Juli 2008)

Suche key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wongaar (27. Juli 2008)

Biete Key für ne kleine Gegenleistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur für Interessenten stell ich mal eben den Link zu meiner kleinen Aktion rein:

Guckst du hier für ZWEI Buddy-Keys


----------



## Bassbeat (27. Juli 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Durlok (27. Juli 2008)

nur mal so als info für alle ich suche einen key leute
wenn ihr keinen freund oder bekannten habt der euch die cd zum instalieren des spiels geben kann kosstet der download für den client 2.99 Euro (dafür bekommt ihr 3 tage länger zum testen gutgeschrieben)

das ist dir egal ?

dann schreib mir eine pm mit deiner e-mail


----------



## Shanei (28. Juli 2008)

Suche Key!!!


----------



## Wongaar (30. Juli 2008)

Wongaar schrieb:


> Biete Key für ne kleine Gegenleistung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So da keiner weiter meine blödsinnige Aktion beachtet hat bzw. die meisten vieleicht zu faul waren, biete ich nun 4 Keys an.

Einfach per PN bei mir melden, dann alles weitere.


----------



## Emokeksii (30. Juli 2008)

Ich such immer noch nen key :/ 

Ich würd mich freuen bin jetzt bis samstag im urlaub und hab dann meinen neuen Pc Und würd mich sehr über nen key freuen.

Eventuel villeicht noch wer der dann gleich mit mir spielt damit ich ne hilfe hab und nicht alleine spielen muss. 

Würd mich freuen


----------



## heiko02381 (30. Juli 2008)

suche key


----------



## Relchuem (30. Juli 2008)

Verschenke einen Key für das Gamestar Ingame Item, PM an mich wers will


----------



## Yomincarr (30. Juli 2008)

>>>Suche Key<<<

Wäre echt nett wenn jemand noch einen zu vergeben hätte.


----------



## ST!N9R@Y (30. Juli 2008)

Hätte gerne auch einen key   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wongaar (30. Juli 2008)

Habe nun noch 2 von ehemals 4 Keys über.

Wer also noch einen mag, einfach per PN an mich schreiben und am besten gleich ne email Addi einfügen, dann geht das Ganze schnellstens voran.


----------



## Wongaar (31. Juli 2008)

Alle Keys sind weg.

Sorry für die denen ich keinen geben konnte und viel Spaß denen die einen bekommen haben.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (31. Juli 2008)

Biete Key!

Bitte meldet euch nur wenn ihr wirklich interesse an Age of Conan hat.Der Download für den Clienten kostet 2,99 euro.

Gruss Darki


EDIT:Key ist weg.


----------



## neon1705 (31. Juli 2008)

habe mir selber mal ein buddykey geschickt und möchte auf follgenden hinweisen




Diese Einladung umfasst sieben Tage Gratisspielzeit. Dazu ist lediglich die Registrierung eines kostenlosen Zugangskontos erforderlich.

Klicken Sie hier !-zensiert-! um Ihr Konto zu aktivieren und geben Sie folgenden Registrierungsschlüssel ein: !-zensiert-!

Bevor Sie das Spiel starten können, müssen Sie es von der DVD Ihres Freundes installieren. Steht Ihnen diese nicht zur Verfügung, können Sie das Spiel für EUR/USD 2,99 downloaden. Aufgrund der enormen Größe der Download-Datei verlängern wir Ihre Gratisspielzeit im Falle eines Downloads auf insgesamt 10 Tage, um Sie für die lange Downloadzeit zu entschädigen.

Nach der Aktivierung Ihres Freundeskontos können Sie Ihr Konto jederzeit auf die Vollversion upgraden. In diesem Fall erhalten Sie 30 weitere Gratisspieltage. Geben Sie dazu einen gültigen Produktschlüssel ein oder kaufen Sie das Upgrade direkt über die Rechnungsseiten.


nur falls es einigen hilft müsst ihr euch das spiel vielleicht auf anderen wege besorgen ich kenne solche seiten (zum glück) leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (31. Juli 2008)

Suche key.


----------



## Tovakill (1. August 2008)

Ba ba ba ba Biete Key


----------



## Areo265 (1. August 2008)

Biete Key


----------



## Xemness (1. August 2008)

Greeetz. 

EDIT: Key vergeben!!
EDIT: An alle, wer interesse an einem key hat soll bitte Gleich seine E-Mail adresse angeben! 
Da die Key vergabe über die E-Mail erfolgt!


----------



## der-nilsj (1. August 2008)

suche key^^


----------



## Theon (1. August 2008)

Biete 3Testkeys  (Edit: Keys vergeben)


bei Interesse PM an mich


----------



## Dyranios (2. August 2008)

Hey Leute,

hätte auch interesse an einem Buddy Key. Weiß einfach nicht ob ich mir das Spiel zulegen kann und wie es auf meinem Rechner läuft.

Wenn also jemand einen über hat und ihn mir schicken möchte, dann wäre ich mega dankbar :-)

Grüßle Dyran


----------



## Groolarr (2. August 2008)

Hallo, 

Suche key^^ 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolganar (2. August 2008)

Key bekommen, danke


mfg. Dolganar


----------



## Sebnuclear (2. August 2008)

Suche Key

Mit vielen Grüßen

sebnuclear


----------



## Dradyx (3. August 2008)

Key vergeben! Gz TheDeadMen ^^

Grüßli (=


----------



## TheDeadMen (3. August 2008)

suche key


----------



## Panromir (3. August 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Fenyah (4. August 2008)

weiblich, ledig (lüge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber so heisst nunmal der filmtitel ), jung sucht: key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schromp (4. August 2008)

Suche Key!
Wuerde mich sehr freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asurás (6. August 2008)

suche key^^


----------



## apu. (6. August 2008)

suche key, bevor ich meinen wertvollen UK Key verballere, ohne zu wissen ob das Spiel überhaupt auf meiner Flitsche läuft :-D


----------



## Reekkaa (6. August 2008)

Suche auch einen Key!


----------



## IrazE (6. August 2008)

Suche noch Key

mfg
IrazE


----------



## Superhase (6. August 2008)

suche Key


----------



## Stroth80 (8. August 2008)

hi, such nen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschendieb (8. August 2008)

Such auch nen Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirk (11. August 2008)

würde auch mal gerne aoc spielen will es aber4 noch nicht kaufen wie komme ich an das spiel ohne es zu kaufen ? und wie an einen key?


----------



## Andî39 (11. August 2008)

EDIT: Key vergeben


----------



## Michabadman (11. August 2008)

suche key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maligtus (11. August 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Taliesim (11. August 2008)

suche key


----------



## Semrak (11. August 2008)

Suche Key

Nachdem ich nun lange GW und danach WoW gezockt hab, hab ich mal lust was neues auszuprobieren.
Danke im vorraus wenn sich jemand erbarmt =)

MFG Semrak


----------



## FieserFiesling (11. August 2008)

suche kumpel-schluesse =)
wenn wer einen hat, waere das sehr sehr edel!


----------



## egal2 (12. August 2008)

Ich suche auch einen Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steila (12. August 2008)

suche auch einen key


----------



## Shaxul (12. August 2008)

Suche Key!

Wenn wer einen übrig hat -> PM an mich, wäre schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kianbasalt (12. August 2008)

Suche key


----------



## Aigolf (12. August 2008)

bin mal ganz frech
suche 2 keys (einen für meine frau und einen für mich)

wäre sehr fein


----------



## ThomasM9 (14. August 2008)

Falls jemand einen Buddy Key für mich hat wäre das klasse! Ich würde AOC auch sehr gerne testen, vielleicht ist es ja das Spiel das ich suche.

Thomas


----------



## morricone87 (15. August 2008)

Biete Buddykey.

Übrigens interessant zu sehen, wer hier noch nicht alles 18 ist und dennoch AoC spielen will...


----------



## norp (16. August 2008)

Suche Buddy Key

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen überlässt.


----------



## morricone87 (17. August 2008)

Jeder, der hier sucht sollte bedenken, dass man den Client nur über die DvDs oder einen Link für den man 3 euro bezahlen muss, bekommt...


----------



## Ferdy2003 (17. August 2008)

Key erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Validus (17. August 2008)

Das ist schlichtweg falsch du kannst den client über 3 wege bekommen  dvd freund  downlaud bei fc für 3 euro aber kreisgt auch 3 tage extra dazu und bei rapidshare gibt es den downloader heb dsl 6000 den downlaod 1 sek runter und dann das agme runterladen 5h heb mir 350kbit/s geladen uand dann patchen fertig =)


----------



## morricone87 (17. August 2008)

Aha "schlichtweg falsch " also ? Warum nennst du dann 2 Gründe, die ich bereits genannt habe ? Überdenk mal deine Aussage. Und Rapidshare ist in dem Fall dann doch "illegal", sonst könnte man den Client auch überall anderswo downloaden.

Key vergeben.


----------



## ComanderNEO (18. August 2008)

ERLEDIGT!!!!


----------



## Kronis (18. August 2008)

Biete 4 Keys 

Dier ersten vier die mir eine PM mit ihrer Email schicken bekommen einen



ALLE 4 KEYS SIND AN BUFFED COMMUNITYMITGLIEDER VERGEBEN WORDEN ICH HOFFE IHR HABT SPAß MIT DEM SPIEL


----------



## Rukaniz (19. August 2008)

Habe Key bekommen 
und danke nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatbronski (20. August 2008)

Hi

Biete Key! 3 zur verfügung...einfach PM an mich, die ersten erhalten ihn. email nicht vergessen

Jetzt noch einer zu vergeben!!!


----------



## Kaffeekanne (20. August 2008)

Alle 5 Keys sind nun rauß.

Allen die einen von mir erhalten haben, wünsche ich viel Spaß in Age of Conan.


----------



## geohag (20. August 2008)

Hi, würde mich über ein Key sehr freuen....


Danke und mfG 
Geo


----------



## Schorki (20. August 2008)

Suche Key einfach peer PM senden, danke im vorraus


----------



## Hardin (20. August 2008)

suche key


----------



## PAksh (20. August 2008)

Suche key


----------



## Bassbeat (20. August 2008)

suche key


----------



## Proppi (20. August 2008)

Suche Key^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deadman200 (23. August 2008)

Hallo, da mich WoW nicht mehr so begeistert würde ich mich über einen Buddy key sehr freuen damit ich AoC mal antesten kann aber ich keine lust habe die (vllt) Katze im Sack zu kaufen


----------



## ck007 (24. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Da WoW total langweilig geworden ist und ich mich für AoC interessiere, würde ich gerne einmal AoC testen und sucher daher einen Buddy Key. Würde mich über einen Key freuen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Mysticmage (24. August 2008)

hallo zusammen, ich suche auch einen key und würde mich sehr freuen, einen zu bekommen. habe bisher wow, hdro, eq2 und diverse andere angetestet.


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

Vergebe Key: (bzw Friend Invite)

*Wir empfehlen Ihnen, Ihren Freunden die Spiel-DVD zu borgen, damit diese das Spiel möglichst schnell installieren können. Alternativ dazu können Ihre Freunde den Client für $2,99/&&#8364;2,99 downloaden. In diesem Fall erhalten sie als Entschädigung für die lange Downloadzeit drei weitere Tage Gratisspielzeit.  *

Hoffe ich kann damit jemanden davor bewahren, Funcom nen Haufen Geld in den Beta-Rachen zu werfen.

(Anfragen per PM bitte)


----------



## Lorath (25. August 2008)

Ich *SUCHE* auch vergebens nach einem key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre nett, wenn evtl jemand einen übrig hätte ^^

Danke im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brucki84 (27. August 2008)

Hmm ja vorsichtshalbe frag ich mal hier nach einem Key bevor ich nen neuen thread aufmache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbolzer (27. August 2008)

Hi ich suche auch einen Key da ich einfach die lust an WOW verloren habe und ich evt Komplett auf AOC umsteigen mochte daher die fragen hatt einer ene test Key fur mich danke im Voraus


----------



## Mbarabak (28. August 2008)

SChon weg


----------



## Yekàró (29. August 2008)

Habe Key erhalten


----------



## lifekiller101 (29. August 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Viper24 (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Icvh suche schon seit längerem nach einen Buddy Key.

Wenn jemand noch einen übrig hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







Danke


----------



## G-Baby (29. August 2008)

Suche auch noch eien key ^^
also wenn noch einer einen übrik hatt ich würde mich freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## se7 (29. August 2008)

Könnte mir bitte auch jemand einen per PM schicken? Würde mich super freuen das Spiel mal endlich testen zu können. Danke im voraus schonmal falls jemand so nett sein sollte.


----------



## Dan-i (31. August 2008)

Ich würde mich auch über einen *key * freuen.

Als Gegenleistung hätte ich noch einen WoW-Gästepass-Key übrig.


danke 
Dan-i


----------



## crazypeter (31. August 2008)

suche kEy


----------



## G-Baby (31. August 2008)

Suche auch noch einen key , würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich das spiel endlich mal testen könnte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn noch einer zu vergeben hatt plssss pm an meee !!!!!!!! 

danke schon mal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbinias (1. September 2008)

ich würd auch einen nehmen


----------



## RothN (1. September 2008)

KEY vergriffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexter2000 (1. September 2008)

suche auch einen key


----------



## Marvin B. (4. September 2008)

Suche ebenfalls ein Key. Danke

Welche Einschränkungen hat denn ein Gästeaccount?


----------



## Biebre (6. September 2008)

*SUCHE KEY*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin begeisterter MMORPG Spieler und da mir WoW schon sehr lange zum Halse raushängt, dachte ich, ich probiere mal AoC, aber es gibt wie es scheint nirgendwo einen gästeaccountkey?

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn mir jemand einen geben könnte da ich das Spiel wirklich gerne antesten würde...

Also wenn jemand einen Key für einen erfahrenen RPG'ler erübrigen könnte, ich würd mich freuen

Achja und eine Frage habe ich noch, sollte das mit dem key klappen, würde sich dann ein automatisches Abo anschließen, dass ich dan manuell kündigen müsste, oder nicht?

Gruß Biebre.

PS: Bei Rückfragen steh ich gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (6. September 2008)

suche auch ein key wär nett wenn ich einen bekommen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Li_thi_um (6. September 2008)

Servus zusammen

wollte auch mal nach einen Gäste Key fragen.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr einen für mich hättet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cericcho (6. September 2008)

suche auch einen key


----------



## webster (6. September 2008)

Suche auch einen Key


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. September 2008)

gebe key, pm an mich, der erste kriegts

edit: is weg


----------



## h3ir (7. September 2008)

suche key


----------



## Silverona (10. September 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> suche key



suche auch noch einen Key


----------



## Nahrzul (10. September 2008)

suche key!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RunegarSoulbreaker (10. September 2008)

Suche key... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yekàró (10. September 2008)

Key Vergeben


----------



## Yekàró (10. September 2008)

Mbarabak schrieb:


> SChon weg



Hab getestet Key geht habs aber wieder abgebrochen die wollen alle Persöhnlichen Daten bzw. Bankdaten etc. welches Abo ich Wünsche (Plichtfeld) usw. AoC hat sich jetzt für mich erledigt ich Biete den Key wieder an.

Danke nochmal


----------



## Shamaniko (10. September 2008)

Yekàró schrieb:


> Biete Freundschaftskey, habe den Key selber bekommen wollte ihn gerade Registrieren, aber habs gleich wieder abgebrochen, das ist ja wohl total die verarsche.
> 
> Wollte wie gesagt den Key Registrieren, aber der Hacken ist,  nicht ebend mal 7 Tage kostenlos Zocken die wollen gleich alle Persöhnliche Daten, Bankdaten etc. das gewünschte Abo was man danach nehmen möchte 1, 6 ... Monate ( ist ein Plichtfeld ) das muss ich mir nicht antun, da das Spiel eh Mist ist so wie ichs gelesen habe.
> 
> So gebe den Key gern weiter AoC hat sich jetzt für mich erledigt!!!




Muste nix wirkliches angeben... kannst einfach 0000000000 eintippen vondahher...


----------



## Kamikasi (10. September 2008)

suche key!  bitte per PM an mich danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Raminator (10. September 2008)

suche immer noch key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yekàró (11. September 2008)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> Muste nix wirkliches angeben... kannst einfach 0000000000 eintippen vondahher...



Geht leider nicht

 Kontonummer: Beim Überprüfen des Bankkontos trat ein Fehler auf,  Vergewissern Sie sich, dass die Eingabe korrekt ist


----------



## -=Dreampala=- (12. September 2008)

Hätte auch gerne einen buddykey falls noch einer vorhanden ist

danke


----------



## gargoylis (16. September 2008)

Schliesse mich einigen Vorpostern an. Mein Postfach würde sich über einen Buddy - Key freuen. Da ic heine echte alternative zu WoW suche. Im mom quäle ich mich durchs Game, als das es mir spass machen würde. Ich danke Euch schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Darkping (18. September 2008)

Suche auch ein Key würde mich freuen wenn ich ein per PM bekomm =D


----------



## Sewage (18. September 2008)

Würde mich ebefalls über einen Key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (21. September 2008)

*BIETE Keys*

Ich würd noch 2 Keys vergeben.
Allerdings net an Leute mit unter 10 Posts die nochnetmal nen richtriges Profil angelegt haben und nur "GIEV GEIV KEY!!!11einseinself" schreien.

Bitte beachtet auch folgendes:

*Freundeseinladung*

_Mit diesem Freunde-Programm können Sie Ihre Freunde für sieben Tage nach Hyboria einladen ... gratis! Wählen Sie einfach Ihren Server und den Namen Ihres Charakters aus und verfassen Sie eine persönliche Nachricht. Geben Sie anschließend die *E-Mail-Adresse* eines Freundes ein und klicken Sie auf "Freund einladen".

Wir empfehlen Ihnen, Ihren Freunden die Spiel-DVD zu borgen, damit diese das Spiel möglichst schnell installieren können. Alternativ dazu können Ihre Freunde den Client für $2,99/&&#8364;2,99 downloaden. In diesem Fall erhalten sie als Entschädigung für die lange Downloadzeit drei weitere Tage Gratisspielzeit. _

Keys sind vergeben!!!


----------



## Jack Black (24. September 2008)

bin ganz lieb und suche key "liebguck"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crunk_Juice (24. September 2008)

Suche Key!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrad (24. September 2008)

Suche Key.


----------



## EmJaY (26. September 2008)

Meine Keys sind weg!Spart euch die PMs.


----------



## Darkcross (26. September 2008)

Suche Key




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (26. September 2008)

Wenn ihr einen Key haben wollt solltet ihr eure Emails hier eintragen weil dieKeys direkt dahin geschickt werden.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (27. September 2008)

Suche ebenfalls Key. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaVEaeL (27. September 2008)

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Key...

Würde mir gerne selber ein Bild machen wie es um AoC steht...

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## cericcho (28. September 2008)

suche einen key


----------



## Curentix (29. September 2008)

Hola,

ich suche einen AoC Buddy Key!

Über eine PN und kurzen Hinweis wo ich hinmuss mit dem Key würde ich mich freuen!

Danke,
Cur



Yaglan schrieb:


> Wenn ihr einen Key haben wollt solltet ihr eure Emails hier eintragen weil dieKeys direkt dahin geschickt werden.


Ich poste ganz bestimmt nicht in einem öffentlichem Forum meine E-Mail für jeden...


----------



## .HF (29. September 2008)

suche key


----------



## Gnôrke (29. September 2008)

moin,

wie zu erwarte ich suche einen key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (30. September 2008)

Keiner einen Key über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Gadreel (30. September 2008)

Biete Key !

PM an mich mit E-Mail Adresse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcangel (30. September 2008)

EDIT: Key erhalten, vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cericcho (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich würde gerne mal in das spiel reinschnuppern falls jmd einen buddy key zu vergeben hat würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir den per pm zusenden könntet!

mfg


----------



## Tamanthi (7. Oktober 2008)

Hätte auch zuuu gern einen Schlüssel.


----------



## Fonia (7. Oktober 2008)

Fertig...


----------



## mad_chaos (9. Oktober 2008)

Suche einen Key


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. Oktober 2008)

Conans Mutter verteilt Buddy Keys in Acheron!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (9. Oktober 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Conans Mutter verteilt Buddy Keys in Acheron!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich verteile Verwarnungen an Spamer.


----------



## Derrty (9. Oktober 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Blubbah (11. Oktober 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Ineluki-OA (11. Oktober 2008)

Wenn mir jemand einen Key geben würde, wäre das super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gadreel (11. Oktober 2008)

Noch 3 Key's vorhanden.

PM mit Email an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresetyr (11. Oktober 2008)

Wieviel Keys hat man mit der CE bekommen (ich hab kA weil die damals noch net gingen und ich dann Pause machen musste) davon hab ich jedenfalls 1 verbraucht und

1 hab ich noch sicher! also wer möchte, PN an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gadreel (11. Oktober 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Wieviel Keys hat man mit der CE bekommen (ich hab kA weil die damals noch net gingen und ich dann Pause machen musste) davon hab ich jedenfalls 1 verbraucht und
> 
> 1 hab ich noch sicher! also wer möchte, PN an mich
> 
> ...




Ich habe mit meiner CE 5 Key's erhalten.


----------



## Aresetyr (11. Oktober 2008)

Gadreel schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meiner CE 5 Key's erhalten.



Gut dann hab ich momentan noch 5... (1 schon hergeben und 1 wieder durch Gamecard) aber gleich nur noch 4... bin ja ein netter Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gadreel (12. Oktober 2008)

Noch 2 Key's zu vergeben. PM an mich mich E-Mail Adresse.

Und denkt bitte an Eure Email Adresse. PM ohne Email Adresse werden ignoriert. Sorry.

*winke*


----------



## Aresetyr (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ebenfalls noch zwei zu vergeben, wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte unbedingt, wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb, gleich die E-Mailadresse mit reinpacken, es ist ungut alle Leute immer nach der E-Mailadresse fragen zu müssen und es beschleunigt die Keyvergabe für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexrahkk (12. Oktober 2008)

*Suche Key*.

ich habe in letzter zeit sehr viel schlechtes über das spiel gehört und gelesen, doch die neuegier gewinnt. ich würde  gerne selbst das spiel antesten.
ich würde mich über ein buddy key sehr freuen. vielen dank.

mfg


----------



## Finke (13. Oktober 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Gadreel (13. Oktober 2008)

Alles Key's sind weg. Keine PM's mehr bitte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresetyr (13. Oktober 2008)

Gadreel schrieb:


> Alles Key's sind weg. Keine PM's mehr bitte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here - grade ging der letzte raus.


----------



## miaumiau (14. Oktober 2008)

Suche Key

Will unbedingt antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackphantom09 (15. Oktober 2008)

Suche key.

würde mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fredolino (15. Oktober 2008)

die erste pm bekommt ne einladung ...


----------



## fredolino (15. Oktober 2008)

die erste pm bekommt ne einladung ... 

mail adi dazu packe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siegwald (19. Oktober 2008)

Suche "Key" für AoC :-)

Möchte es mir angucken, nachdem Funcom nun scheinbar doch was tun will.
Würde mich freuen einen zu bekommen, sollte es mit einer Voll nach der überzeugung klappen
biete ich natürlich die Buddy´s hier dann auch an.

eMail geht auch an : stefan_ulrich@hotmail.com


----------



## sucki89 (21. Oktober 2008)

Suche auch nen Key!

mfg


----------



## IB-Shang (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi, suche auf diesem Wege auch einen AoC Trial-Key.

Besten Dank


----------



## dave_1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Biete Keys die ersten vier Emailadressen per pm bekommen einen   (alle weg)

Greets Dave


----------



## hansknall (22. Oktober 2008)

suche auch key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astoris (25. Oktober 2008)

Hatt noch jemand nen Key?  Werde von so vielen genervt das ich mir das mal anschauen soll.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jemand noch einen hatt,dann einfach ne Pm.

Danke schonmal!!


----------



## Thymeuse (25. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Helegnheit frag ich auch mal nach einem,um mir ein Bild zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (25. Oktober 2008)

Würde auch gerne nen Key haben, würd mich freuen 

mfg Geezey


----------



## Astoris (27. Oktober 2008)

Key erhallten. Download läuft noch 4 std 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmals Danke dave_1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (27. Oktober 2008)

Suche Key

Biete warhammer trial key wenn sie dann freigegeben sind, oder potbs.


----------



## Abarton (27. Oktober 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## cericcho (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte auch einen buddykey wer einen hat bitte per pm schicken danke


----------



## QuietscheEnte22 (27. Oktober 2008)

Suche key

Möchte das spiel sehr gerne ma antesten und wenn es mir gefällt dann kaufe ich es mir auch und stelle meinen trial key hier auch zu verfügung


DAnke schon ma.

Hier meine Mail.  HeikoGoldy@hotmail.de


----------



## Magmion (27. Oktober 2008)

will keinen key , niemals !!!!!


----------



## Magi999 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte sehr gerne nen Key


----------



## Oggaman (28. Oktober 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Brzzk (28. Oktober 2008)

JA ICH WILL [bitte auch einen key:] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Thunderblade- (28. Oktober 2008)

*Suche key*

Zulange war ich neugierig, ließ mich begeistern und wieder enttäuschen. Aber jetzt sollte das Ding doch spielfertig sein.
Ich liebäugle ja mit dem Kauf aber ein Buddykey als "Aperitif" sollte die letzten Zweifel zerschlagen.

Vielen Dank an alle, die Ihre Buddykeys hier zuf Verfügung stellen!


----------



## Gosmork (28. Oktober 2008)

suche key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharymir (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich suche auch einen Key...nach dem Reinfall Warhammer möcht ich mir mal was neues angucken...hätte noch jemand ein Buddy Key übrig ?



Mfg


----------



## c4gRi (30. Oktober 2008)

wuerde mich ebenfalls ueber einen key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexrahkk (2. November 2008)

ich suche auch einen key. zuviele foren durchgelesen, wie gut und wie schlecht AoC ist. ich möchte aber gerne selbst testen, das ist meiner meinung nach das besste. wenn irgendjemand einen key übrig hat, würde ich gerne das spiel testen. danke schön.

bitte an keodero@online.de schicken. danke


----------



## Furienta (5. November 2008)

suche key
lieben dank im vorraus
micha


----------



## easter (5. November 2008)

suche auch nen key^^


----------



## nooblike (5. November 2008)

suche key


----------



## Lorin (7. November 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## Rhonon_Dex (8. November 2008)

suche einen trial key,würde mich freuen einen zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 e-mail: rhonon_dex@web.de


----------



## Derrty (8. November 2008)

Rhonon_Dex schrieb:


> suche einen trial key,würde mich freuen einen zu bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde dir raten NIE deine E-Mail so öffentlich herzuzeigen^^
Du brauchst nur nen hobby_spammer hier zu haben und deine E-Mail addresse wird vollgemüllt^^
Also take care where you geef your e-mail adress^^


----------



## DaFreak (8. November 2008)

Suche Key dringend


----------



## nachtgold (8. November 2008)

Hat einer einen Key für mich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (12. November 2008)

Suche Buddy Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer einen hat Pn an mich bitte


----------



## J4ger (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Biete Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thymeuse (13. November 2008)

J4ger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Biete Key
> ...


Ich hätt den Key gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (13. November 2008)

Ich hab nen AOC BuddyKey. Tausche gegen nen WAR BuddyKey. (Gibts da sowas?)


----------



## Thymeuse (13. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen AOC BuddyKey. Tausche gegen nen WAR BuddyKey. (Gibts da sowas?)


Nope
aber wenn du willst kannste ihn mir einfach so geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexrahkk (14. November 2008)

herrjeee, habe schon viele foren besucht, wo man nach dem buddy key nachfragen kann. bis jetzt hat sich niemand gemeldet. an die leute die aoc spielen, wollt ihr die keys nicht geben? ich meine ich habe gelesen, dass man in der accountverwaltung eine option hat, wo man einen key bekommen kann.

ich habe schon das spiel runtergeladen, alles installiert und warte auf einen key.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt es wirklich niemanden, der/die den buddy key übrig hat?

gruß Nex


----------



## theenf0rcer (15. November 2008)

suche auch nen key =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyflander (15. November 2008)

Hi Ich suche nen buddy key für mein kumpel. Ich will dem entlich beweisen das aoc kein scheiß spiel ist!!!!! Ich hab meinen leider schon vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn wer noch einen hat pm me plz!!!!

mfg Spy


----------



## Nexrahkk (16. November 2008)

so jetzt hab ich das spiel installiert und update durgeführt. das spiel gestartet und das anfangsvideo angeschaut. die einstellungen vorgenommen und?...

-.- eins fehlt noch! ...................... buddy key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rmz2002 (22. November 2008)

Hallo falls noch jemand einen BuddyKey über hat würe ich den gerne haben suche schon lange danach weil mir die anderen Onlinespiele einfach zu kindisch sind....sage ja nur WoW......bitte helft mir ein vernünftiges Spiel zu spielen...


----------



## Leoncore (24. November 2008)

Dann bewerbe ich mich hiermit auch mal um einen Buddy Key. Möchte gerne AoC antesten, hab gutes, aber auch viel schlechtes drüber gehört. Möchte einfach mal meine eigene Meinung drüber bilden. Falls jemand einen Buddy Key zuviel hat und Ihn gerne verschenken möchte, kann mir ja eine PM schicken. grüße Leon


----------



## P-bibi (24. November 2008)

Suche Key

Habe mich schon viel mit AoC beschäftitgt und vorallem das Kampfsystem gefällt mir sehr gut und wollte dies nun antesten, da ich WoW satt habe und WAR seit level 25 auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## P-bibi (24. November 2008)

> Ich hab nen AOC BuddyKey. Tausche gegen nen WAR BuddyKey. (Gibts da sowas?)



Wie ganz am Anfang beschrieben ist der Handel von Key gegen Key verboten.


----------



## xdave78 (24. November 2008)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Wie ganz am Anfang beschrieben ist der Handel von Key gegen Key verboten.


Nagut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abgabe von AOC Keys an Jugendliche unter 18 auch oder?
Naja ich hab mich bereits entschieden wer meinen wertvollen Buddykey bekommen kann.


----------



## P-bibi (24. November 2008)

> Nagut smile.gif Abgabe von AOC Keys an Jugendliche unter 18 auch oder?
> Naja ich hab mich bereits entschieden wer meinen wertvollen Buddykey bekommen kann.



Ja hast Recht. Die Abgabe an Minderjährige ist auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Taschendieb (24. November 2008)

Suche Buddy Key


----------



## P-bibi (28. November 2008)

*Suche immernoch einen Key*

Danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeberos (28. November 2008)

Suche Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daemon1985 (28. November 2008)

Suche Key. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich atm die schna**e voll habe von wow und es derzeitlich net mehr sehen kann und neue herausforderung suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steila (28. November 2008)

Hätte auch mal gerne nen key damit ich des antesten kann.


----------



## Samson Druid (28. November 2008)

suche auch nen key,
kaum zu glauben das so viele nen buddykey suchen obwohl das spiel doch angeblich soooo schlecht ist...


----------



## Klondike (28. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> suche auch nen key,
> kaum zu glauben das so viele nen buddykey suchen obwohl das spiel doch angeblich soooo schlecht ist...



es gibt halt was umsonst...


----------



## Daemon1985 (28. November 2008)

Klondike schrieb:


> es gibt halt was umsonst...



net nur das, sondern viele wollen es 1. selbst testen und 2. wollen viele (u.a. auch ich) mal was anderes probespielen, bevor wir es kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexrahkk (29. November 2008)

key bekommen


----------



## elmoo200 (29. November 2008)

suche key


----------



## kensao (29. November 2008)

Suche Key. Danke schonmal.


----------



## mordecai (29. November 2008)

Suche Key.


----------



## Taldi (29. November 2008)

hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Suche einen Key

habe schon viel Positives und auch Negatives gehört und will mich endlich mal selbst davon überzeugen und naja mit WoW:WOTLK sag ich ma lieber nichts zu würde mich freuen wenn mir jmd einen zu kommen lassen können per email oder PM oder wie das auch immer funzt ^^

p.dicks@gmx.de wäre die email


----------



## Torgath (30. November 2008)

Wer noch Key's braucht soll sich doch bei mir melden.


----------



## Butzeee (1. Dezember 2008)

Suche Key.

Danke im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrokan (1. Dezember 2008)

Joa , ich wäre ebenfalls an nem key interessiert. 
Wäre nett wenns da ne rückmeldung geben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cracs (1. Dezember 2008)

Suche Key


----------



## etmundi (9. Dezember 2008)

Nur mal so als kleine Info eingeschoben:
Man kann mitlerweile einen Aktivierungs-Key ab 13€ einschließlich
30 tage spielzeit online erwerben.


----------



## Mies (10. Dezember 2008)

Wäre über einen Buddy Key dankbar


----------



## morcath (13. Dezember 2008)

suche einen buddy key


Frage: Kann man sich das Spiel irgendwo dowloaden?


----------



## Mies (13. Dezember 2008)

morcath schrieb:


> suche einen buddy key
> 
> 
> Frage: Kann man sich das Spiel irgendwo dowloaden?




http://www.gamersloot.net/download/download%20aoc.htm

habs mir hier geladen an einem tag ging relativ schnell!


lg


----------



## Healor (13. Dezember 2008)

Hätte noch einen Buddykey übrig. Wer interesse hat kann sich bei mir melden.

Edit: Key ging raus. Sobald ich wieder einen habe sag ich hier bescheid.


----------



## Mies (13. Dezember 2008)

habe ebenfalls noch einen


----------



## R_schneider (14. Dezember 2008)

Habe den Client schon und auch endlich ein bischen Zeit um mir das Spiel mal anzuschauen ,
also wenn einer noch nen Key übrig hat bitte an xeresket@gmx.net schicken ,

Danke Euch!

( Hab " genialerweise"  die 7 Tage test version als  Ex- anarchy online player mit runterladen und patchen vergeudet -.-)


----------



## rmz2002 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo.....

hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Key über würde mich sher freuen...


----------



## Enos (15. Dezember 2008)

Morgen Leute..Wollt mal Nett nachfragen ob wer vielleicht noch nen Key hat? Hab viel Gutes und auch Schlechtes gehört, Aber ich wollt mir Gerne mein Eigenes Bild Malen :-)

Wär echt lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtkranz (15. Dezember 2008)

suche auch noch nen Key ... wollt es mir einfach mal anschaun


----------



## Dilrak (16. Dezember 2008)

Hey leute,

Würde mich über nen Buddy Key freuen!

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Trasumaka (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Suche auch ein Buddy Key


Für alle Fälle  DANKE




Tra


trasumaka@free.fr


----------



## rmz2002 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo....

suche dringend einen Key das Spiel habe ich schon drauf wollte unbedingt mal schauen wie es ist....

Dank in vorraus...


----------



## Smiller (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

auch ich suche einen Key - wenn jemand noch einen hat, freue ich mich darüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Sonaka (18. Dezember 2008)

Suche Key

Grüsse, 

Da ich mehr Zeit hat und etwas mit Hdro Down bin, möchte ich mich mal AoC ansehen. 
Ich bedanke mich in vorraus.


----------



## Kunn (18. Dezember 2008)

*Suche Key*

Hallo allerseits!

Da ich mir gerne mal AOC anschauen würde, bräuchte ich einen Buddy Key. Hat jemand einen übrig? Würd mich über eine PM freuen.

Dankeschön!

Kunn


----------



## Atajualpa (18. Dezember 2008)

Suche Key


Danke schonmal :-)


----------



## Kontinuum (19. Dezember 2008)

Suche AoC-Key, würde mir sehr gerne mal das Game angucken, PC sollte mehr als vernünftig dafür taugen; Sind die Buddy-Keys verhältnismäßig rar oder kriegt so ziemlich jeder einen?


----------



## Rethelion (20. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung was ich machen kann wenn ich bei der Accounterstellung immer den Fehler bekomme:
> Kontonummer: Beim Überprüfen des Bankkontos trat ein Fehler auf,  Vergewissern Sie sich, dass die Eingabe korrekt ist  <

Die Kontodaten für das ELV stimmen aber trotzdem kann ich keinen Account erstellen...


----------



## Abrox (20. Dezember 2008)

Hast du deine normalen bankdaten genommen oder Falsche?

Die Seite prüft ob es sich um richtige Bankleitzaheln handelt


----------



## Rethelion (20. Dezember 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Hast du deine normalen bankdaten genommen oder Falsche?
> 
> Die Seite prüft ob es sich um richtige Bankleitzaheln handelt



Ich hab meine normalen richtigen Bankdaten eingegeben, aber er sagt mir dass sie nicht stimmen(sowohl Kontonummer als auch bankleitzahl)
Das komische ist, schreib ich meine Bankleitzahl in dem Format 123 456 00, meckert er nur noch bei der Bankleitzahl.
Schreib ich die Ziffern zusammen ist beides falsch.


----------



## woldemor (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich habe noch 4  Buddy Keys zu verteilen. Einfach eine PM an mich mit Email Adresse.


----------



## Dypress (21. Dezember 2008)

Wiso kauft ihr euch das spiel nicht einfach Oo Ich habsmir bei einem amazon dritt anbieter gekauft für 16 euro deutsch uncut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woldemor (21. Dezember 2008)

noch 1 Key habe ich zu vergeben!!!


----------



## woldemor (21. Dezember 2008)

Nun sind alles Keys weg!


----------



## Löffel3000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Suche Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderhoof (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Ich suche auch einen Key, würde das Spiel gern testen bevor ich die Katze im Sack kaufe! Aber wenn es gut wird, steige ich sofort ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!

email: thunder137@gmx.de


----------



## ink0gnito (22. Dezember 2008)

suche key^^ pls pn an mich!


----------



## Nigar (22. Dezember 2008)

Biete hier meine offenen Buddy Keys an. Bitte PM an mich mit e-mail Adresse.


----------



## Chaosfox (22. Dezember 2008)

Suche Key

Würd das spiel auch mal gern testen weil es mich sehr interessiert.
bitte PN an mich ^^


----------



## Nigar (22. Dezember 2008)

So einer schon weg, noch 4 keys übrig


----------



## Kalanthes (22. Dezember 2008)

Habe 4 Buddykeys zur Verfügung.Bei Interesse an AoC bitte PM mit E-mail Add an mich.

edith: Alle Keys sind raus. Viel Spass in Hyboria.


----------



## Nigar (22. Dezember 2008)

So nun noch 3 keys übrig. Wer einen haben will bitte pm mit e-mail addi an mich.


----------



## Alliena (25. Dezember 2008)

Biete Key

--> Hätte noch 1 Key zur Freigabe


--> 4 Keys vergeben (der Ursprünglich 5 vorhandenen)


--> Wer einen Key möchte, bitte per PM an mich, da ich diesen Threat nicht genau beobachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borosh109 (25. Dezember 2008)

Suche Key! danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexter2000 (26. Dezember 2008)

suche key


----------



## Salvantus (26. Dezember 2008)

Suche Key 

Möchte AoC gerne mal testen bevor ich es mir kaufe


----------



## Nigar (26. Dezember 2008)

so nur noch 1 key übrig


----------



## Nigar (26. Dezember 2008)

so das wars keys sind alle raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S..... (26. Dezember 2008)

ich hätte doch auch gern mal nen Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gostroth (28. Dezember 2008)

Suche Key!

Wer also einen alten WoW-Hasen zu besserem bekehren möchte, ist bei mir gern gesehen ;-)


----------



## Serroo (28. Dezember 2008)

ICh würde Gerne einen Key haben da mit WAR und WoW im mom keinen Spass mehr machen!!


----------



## Hopeless81 (30. Dezember 2008)

Huhu,

wenn jemand noch ein Key übrig hätte, ich würde ihn gerne nehmen, will das Game undbedingt mal antesten

MfG

Hopeless


----------



## Nevaro (30. Dezember 2008)

!Suche Key!

Würde mich auch über einen Buddy key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosfox (30. Dezember 2008)

Suche auch einen AoC Key würde es gerne mal antesten.
Hab natürlich auch das Alter für das spiel.

Mein System:

Prozessor:  Q6600 (quad core)  4x 2,4 ghz
Ram: 2gig von Ocz
Graka:  Evga geforce 9600GT

Das reicht denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich sehr auf eine antwort freuen mit einem buddy key drinne ^^

Gruß Chaosfox  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansebanger1 (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Key. 
Bin ehemaliger WoW-Spieler und würde nun gerne AoC antesten.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Rombart (3. Januar 2009)

*erledigt, habe Key*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe damals AoC von Release an gespielt und würde sehr gerne nochmals einen Blick darauf werfen.
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir dies jemand möglich machen könnte.

mfg,
Rombart


----------



## Chaosfox (4. Januar 2009)

Chaosfox schrieb:


> Suche auch einen AoC Key würde es gerne mal antesten.
> Hab natürlich auch das Alter für das spiel.
> 
> Mein System:
> ...



Jetzt hab ich extra mein system usw dazu geschrieben und ich bekomm immer noch keinen :-(
naja vll hat die buffed community keine mehr...


----------



## Gocu (5. Januar 2009)

Hi, 

ein Freund von mir spielt wieder AoC und sagt es hat sich ziemlich verbessert, leider steht bei ihm die Meldung "Achtung! Dieses Abonnement hat keine Freundeseinladungen." wenn er mir einen Buddy Key schicken will...

Wäre hier vielleicht jemand so freundlich mir einen zu schenken?

*EDIT: Ok hat sich erledigt danke*


----------



## Macterion (6. Januar 2009)

Wollte auch einen Buddey Key gerne haben , habe gehört AOC hat sich deutlich verbessert...wollen FC doch bischchen helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw alter denke ich reicht aus bin baujahr 1990
26 November 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre echt nice wenn mir einer per pn schicken könnte


----------



## seavers (6. Januar 2009)

Suche auch einen Key, 
und jemanden der mir verrät wo /wie ich den Client herunterladen kann.


----------



## mordecai (6. Januar 2009)

Suche auch noch bzw. immer noch nen Key.

Wäre für einen sehr dankbar.

Edit: Key Erhalten. Danke Zybster


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (7. Januar 2009)

suche immernoch einen Key^^
Wenn die WAR key´s freigegebn sind biete ich diesen gerne zum Tausch an


----------



## Areson (7. Januar 2009)

suche key ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybster (8. Januar 2009)

Hab noch 5 Buddy Keys abzugeben


----------



## Black Goblin (9. Januar 2009)

@Zybster: Hab dir ne PM geschrieben, wär super wenn du mir einen abtreten könntest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lymexus (9. Januar 2009)

hab dir ebenfalls ne PN geschickt Zybster... würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einen von dir erhalte


----------



## Der Bastian (9. Januar 2009)

suche key, habe auch eine pm an dich geschickt, würde mich auch sehr freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darroc (9. Januar 2009)

Suchen ebenfalls einen Key. Wer in Geberlaune ist auch gerne einen zweiten für meine Freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybster (9. Januar 2009)

Alle futsch


----------



## Reigamm (12. Januar 2009)

Grüße!

Auf der Suche nach einem sogenannten "Buddy-Key" betritt ein Magier im Geiste die Halle einer anderen Welt.
Wenn sich ein freundlicher Fremder findet, wird diese Person für immer in meiner Erinnerung bleiben.

Reigamm


----------



## Ilunadin (14. Januar 2009)

Ein potentieller Mitstreiter sucht ebenso einen Buddy-key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crunk City (14. Januar 2009)

Suche zwei Buddy-Keys, für mich und einen Kumpel.

*Ein* Key würde mir aber auch genügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann dafür einen Herr der Ringe Online Buddy-Key anbieten!


----------



## nazguul (16. Januar 2009)

*suche* einen Gästekey, gruß naz


----------



## -RD- (20. Januar 2009)

Ich suche einen Buddykey.


----------



## Cruhmee (20. Januar 2009)

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Buddy-Key, wäre euch sehr dankbar, falls einer einen übrig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG Cruhmee


----------



## XxEldorianxX (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo..

Ich suche ebenfalls ein buddy key.

Hab nun 6 monate WoW gespielt und am Anfang gefiel es mir auch sehr. Aber mit lvl 80 nun sind die leute einegbildet weil sie denken nur weil sie nen 80er haben sind sie die imba leute und alle anderen haben erst recht nichts zu sagen. Kurz gesagt die community is zum kotzen.

Deswegen würde ich gerne mal AoC antesten und schauen ob das das richtige spiel ist mit einer fairen community. sollte sich netterweise jemand finden der mir einen buddy key übergeben mag so möge er mich doch bitte per pm Informieren.

MfG  XxEldorianxX


----------



## Buckie (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo habe da ein kleines problem ein kumpel schickt mir aoc zu da ist ein bodykey enthalten nur weiss mein kumpel seine daten nicht mehr und die e-mailaddi auch nicht die gibt es nicht mehr wie kann ich jetzt diesen key benutzen will da ja nicht bezahlen ohne zu testen kann mir da vielleicht einer helfen ?


----------



## -RD- (22. Januar 2009)

Brauche keinen Key mehr. Habe mir gestern beim Karstadt die Vollversion geholt. Mal sehen....


----------



## BornPsycho (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für einen Freund nen BuddyKey, würde mich freuen wenn jemand noch einen hat.

Thx


----------



## Sabrina22 (23. Januar 2009)

Hi ihr ich suche auch noch verzweifelt nach nem AoC key..wenn ein netter herr einen abdrücken könnte wäre das lüüüp :-)
will das Spiel jetzt auch endlich antesten mit neuem PC..
*g*

gruss Sabrina


----------



## Xotix (23. Januar 2009)

Suche Buddy Key. Würde mich riesig freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und darf man den CLient per Torrent laden, oder muss ich da 2 euro zahlen? (Denke ma die 2 euro sind nur wegen dem Traffic den sie haben, oder?)


----------



## Gaudoc (23. Januar 2009)

Suche Key


----------



## Elborian (24. Januar 2009)

Suche Buddy Key


----------



## Dexter2000 (24. Januar 2009)

suche buddy key


----------



## Buckie (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo habe aoc von einem freund bekommen suche jetzt jemand der diesen boddy key aktiviern kann wäre echt super würde mir das game gerne mal anschauen wer echt lieb wenn sich einer findet 


schon mal danke im vorraus...

ps: er kann ihn nicht aktiviern da er seine daten nicht mehr weiss und die e-mail gibt es nicht mehr echt doof ^^


----------



## Jupitar (28. Januar 2009)

hi
würde das spiel auch gerne mal testen,wenn jemand ein buddy key übrig hat
hätte ich nichts dagegen ihn zunhemen.

thx


----------



## Eraton01 (28. Januar 2009)

Suche einen Key bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arland (29. Januar 2009)

Moin,

suche einen Buddy Key.

Wär spitze, wenn da jemand noch einen übrig hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigWorm (29. Januar 2009)

wo finde ich denn meinen buddy key ich habe auch einen account... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ameena (1. Februar 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> wo finde ich denn meinen buddy key ich habe auch einen account...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich denke mal in der Verpackung wird der Buddy Key irgendwo enthalten sein.
Btw, habe dir noch eine PM geschrieben.


----------



## Nexnex (5. Februar 2009)

Suche Key


----------



## Targo (5. Februar 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> wo finde ich denn meinen buddy key ich habe auch einen account...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der Accountverwaltung gibts nen Unterpunkt "einen Freund einladen", dort trägt man dann die Emailadresse des Freundes ein und der kriegt den Key dann zugesandt.

p.s. Habe noch einen Key übrig, wer mir ne PM mit seiner Mailadresse schickt kann ihn haben.


edit: Key ist weg.


----------



## AxiO (6. Februar 2009)

Suche Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hab mir für 7 &#8364; das Spiel gekauft. Für den Preis kann man es ruhig mal nen Monat testen.


----------



## sac-2 (6. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen!
Ich würde mich riesig darüber freuen, wenn mir jemand ein Buddy Key zukommen lassen würde.
Habt Dank


----------



## Eisblut83 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, wenn hier 300.000 User schreiben das sie nen Key brauchen, sinkt die Chance einen zu bekommen..

BTW: Das game lohnt eh nicht, ist also Zeitverschwendung


----------



## BornPsycho (6. Februar 2009)

@ Vorredner: Das ist Deine subjektive Meinung, dass es sich nicht lohnt, behalt sie doch bitte für Dich!

An alle die AOC testen möchten verweise ich auf den 15. Februar. Da erscheint eine Green Pepper Edition für 6,95 € inklusive 30 Tage Spielzeit. (Link: Green Pepper Edition) Gibt es aber nur solange der Vorrat reicht.

Günstiger kann man kaum testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall!

Grüße


----------



## kingkong23 (6. Februar 2009)

Suche einen key:d will von WoW weg


----------



## Serran (8. Februar 2009)

Suche key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo hätte noch jemand einen key ? wäre nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  thx im vorraus


----------



## kaskade (16. Februar 2009)

Suche Key, danke im vorraus!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darokan (16. Februar 2009)

Bin auch grade angefangen und haette noch einen Key ueber. Allerdings ist das Spiel ab 18! also meine kleinen Lasereulen... denkt dran nur wer schon gr0ß ist bekommt den Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oldog (20. Februar 2009)

Suche Key...!!!


----------



## BloodyPhil (20. Februar 2009)

Suche Key.


----------



## Bradadh (20. Februar 2009)

suche key


----------



## Trollmastere (21. Februar 2009)

Suche Key


----------



## Danketo (21. Februar 2009)

Suche Key!


Edit: erledigt :/


----------



## Sebnuclear (21. Februar 2009)

Suche ebenfalls einen Key! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zenturionzi (22. Februar 2009)

suche key währe nett wenn einer einen übrig hat weil ich das Game gerne mal ausprobieren möchte bevor ich es kaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## none the less (22. Februar 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> suche key währe nett wenn einer einen übrig hat weil ich das Game gerne mal ausprobieren möchte bevor ich es kaufe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich rate allen, die es ausprobieren wollen, sich es jetzt für nur 6.99 € in der Green Paper (in dieser Auflage sind auch 30 Tage Spielzeit enthalten) Version zu kaufen. Sie wird nur für bestimmte Zeit vorhanden sein, nachdem das Kontingent vergriffen ist, wird das Spiel wieder für 20 € angeboten.


----------



## Infecto (23. Februar 2009)

Suche Buddy Code für eventuelle Rückkehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VigorMortis (25. Februar 2009)

Suche ebenfalls einen Key...wäre super wenn jemand einen über hätte


LG


----------



## TheWoox (28. Februar 2009)

suche key

natürlich über 18 und pc passt dafür etc. würde es nur mal gern testen bevor ichs kauf.

gruß


----------



## Cracs (28. Februar 2009)

Suche immernoch KEY

Wollte vorher nochmal reinschauen bevor ich das abo reaktiviere.

edit : hat sich erledigt


----------



## Mephals (1. März 2009)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem key würde das Game gern erstmal vollkommen kostenlos antesten  ( auch wenn's nur 6.99 kostet ) bevor ich mich entscheide

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

edit: meine addy ... war_ratte@live.de


----------



## TheWoox (1. März 2009)

me2 immernoch.


----------



## Valek Jace (2. März 2009)

Suche auch nach nem Key

Möchts unheimlich gerne mal antesten.


----------



## Promathia (6. März 2009)

suche key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mvposse (11. März 2009)

ja ich suche mal mit habe jetzt neue hardware und möchte es sehr sehr gerne testen


----------



## Hörsthen (13. März 2009)

Suche auch einen Key. Hoffe mal, dass mein Laptop das aushält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lynox (22. März 2009)

suche auch nen key (:

mfg


----------



## Ainee (26. März 2009)

hallo zusammen ich suche auch einen key.

email bitte an dexter49@gmx.de


danke Ainee


----------



## Softtempo (10. April 2009)

Biete Key

Falls das noch einer liest :>


----------



## xdave78 (19. Mai 2009)

Komischer Verein:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1734248


----------



## Rhonon_Dex (20. Mai 2009)

SUche key. E-mail ist Krenol@gmx.de thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (20. Mai 2009)

benutzt doch einen Testversion Key,kommt doch aufs gleiche raus..


----------



## kaldorei (14. Juni 2009)

Nachdem es nun auch eine Trial zu AoC gibt, hat sich dieser Fred erledigt, oder?

--->www.ageofconan.com/trial/


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (13. Juli 2009)

Hat wer nen Key Übrig? da irgendwie die Trial nicht mehr gibbet?!


----------



## wing87 (13. Juli 2009)

Suche Bitte bitte einen Test-Key


----------



## Andre86 (20. Juli 2009)

Hi,

suche einen Key zum testen von AoC.

Soweit ich gelesen habe gibts wohl verschiedene mit verschiedenen Laufzeiten? 7, 10, 14 Tage?
Falls ja, die Laufzeit ist mir egal!
Hauptsache ich kann das Spiel vor dem Kauf mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand was für mich hat, wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar und würde mich über eine PM sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
Andre86


----------



## Rhuma (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich (wieder längerfristig) an ein MMO binden möchte wollte ich mir eine Trial- Version von AoC zum testen holen. Leider gibts es diese Möglichkeit zur Zeit grade nicht.
Da dachte ich ich frage hier mal an ob jemand noch einen Buddy- Key über hat und ihn mir freundlicherweise schicken würde?

Im voraus schonmal Herzlichen Dank dafür


----------



## Charina (25. Juli 2009)

Ich suche momentan auch händeringend einen Trial Acc btw Buddy Key da Funcom momentan die möglichkeit nicht bietet :/ 
Würde mich sehr drüber freuen, da ich den Titel mir evtl zulegen will unteranderem weil ich gerne die Conan Comics und daher das Universum mag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



suche immer noch *wein*


----------



## Aeranthir (12. August 2009)

Suche auch keinen AoC Buddy Key. Wer einen übrig hat möge sich bitte melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanifall (14. November 2009)

ich habe noch 5 keys für das spiel
zum testen und spass haben b wme


----------



## Kankuso (15. November 2009)

Ich hab auch noch einen Key würde den gerne gegen einen Allods CB Key tauschen


----------



## Tanifall (15. November 2009)

ich hoffe wir bekommen die an den mann, denn das spiel ist echt gut


----------



## Tanifall (17. November 2009)

was braucht keiner einen , gibts doch ne


----------



## Stampeete (11. Januar 2010)

Biete Key


----------



## Helias (16. April 2010)

Diese Codes sind von der Games-COM 2009 und stelle sie hier, 4 der schnellsten Usern, zur freien Verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
Sie stammen aus den Win-Cards die man dort bekommen hat. Viel Spaß


Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch! Ihr habt einen 14-tÃ¤gigen Schnupperzugang fÃ¼r Age of Conan gewonnen!

 Code des Preises: *KT3QB97K5VE9DPU3*



Code des Preises: *V4T8S8HKWY6YB3JM*


Code des Preises: *BBYUBFSNW5YS554D*

 Code des Preises: *YE9JXA5XXYQYWH7U*


Um Euren Preis einzulÃ¶sen, mÃ¼sst Ihr einfach auf der Website https://register.age...nan.com/account ein Konto erstellen und Euren Spiel-Code eingeben. Ihr kÃ¶nnt Age of Conan dann volle 14 Tage genieÃŸen. Solltet Ihr Euch entscheiden, auch danach in Hyboria zu bleiben, gehÃ¶rt der Spielclient Euch, ohne dass dafÃ¼r Kosten anfallen!
_*Nach Ablauf der 14 Gratistage fallen fÃ¼r weitere Spielzeit Abonnement-GebÃ¼hren an*._


----------



## MrGimbel (16. April 2010)

Hmm, dir ist aber schon bekannt, dass AoC eine zeitlich unbegrenzte Testversion anbietet, die bis Level20 spielbar ist?


----------



## Helias (18. April 2010)

wenn ich mich für das spiel interessieren würde wüsste ich es ^^


----------



## Gartorus (6. Mai 2010)

suche key


----------



## MrGimbel (6. Mai 2010)

Gartorus schrieb:


> suche key



Warum?

Die Trial ist kostenlos und zeitlich unbegrenzt. Einfach runter laden, Account erstellen und ab geht´s.


----------



## diablo1988 (9. Mai 2010)

Biete ein Key wer ein haben möchte einfach eine Pm an mich


----------



## Shadowrun91 (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo Age of Conan Community. Ich wollte sehr gerne mal in das Spiel hereinschnuppern. Falls der Thread noch aktuell ist bzw es dieses Buddy System noch geben sollte, ansonsten berichtigt mich gerne. Wenn jmd noch einen key besitzen würde könnte er mich gerne per Pm anschreiben Ich bedanke mich im voraus. Mfg shadow


----------



## Tarsius (12. Juli 2010)

Für AOC brauch man schon ewig keine Key`s mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier:
http://www.ageofcona...l/index_DE.html

.....kann du ohne Zeitbeschränkung bis Level 20 spielen. Nur der Chat und das Lagerhaus sind beschnitten. Da sich dies sonnst die Gold-Verkäufer zunutze machen würden.


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Juli 2010)

Kann nicht mal ein Mod diesen Thread in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen?
Er ist komplett überflüssig und sicherlich nicht mehr sticky-würdig


----------



## Elathar (19. Februar 2011)

aoc rulez... aber wie gesagt man braucht keinen buddy key mehr.. aoc ist nun bis lvl 20 dauer trial... 

lohnt sich aber reinzuschauen.. aoc ist einfach nur edel..


----------



## Haxxler (3. März 2011)

Da ja schon mehrfach angemerkt wurde, dass es garkeine Buddykeys mehr gibt, wird dieser Thread nun geschlossen und als Sticky entfernt.


----------

